# Vancouver, Victoria, Seattle - Nov 2012



## travel maniac (May 6, 2012)

We are booked in Worldmark (WM) Vancouver, WM Victoria and WM Seattle (Camlin) in Nov 2012 - one week each except 2 weeks in Seattle.  We will not have a car with us but may rent a car in Seattle to visit Tulalip during the Thanksgiving sales.

Questions:

1.  What is the best way to get from Vancouver DT to Victoria DT?  I've seen information on Pacific Coach Lines' buses running that route.

2.  Getting from Victoria DT to Seattle DT?

3.  We'll most probably fly back from SEA but just in case we fly back from YVR, we'll take the Quick shuttle from seattle to YVR.

I'll copy this thread in Western US section as well.

Any other suggestion/recommendations/opinions welcome!

Thanks.


----------



## sue1947 (May 6, 2012)

travel maniac said:


> We are booked in Worldmark (WM) Vancouver, WM Victoria and WM Seattle (Camlin) in Nov 2012 - one week each except 2 weeks in Seattle.  We will not have a car with us but may rent a car in Seattle to visit Tulalip during the Thanksgiving sales.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...



My answers in blue above.  
Sue


----------



## travel maniac (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Sue


----------



## aptiva (May 8, 2012)

On a tight time frame== from  Seattle (Camlin) we took the Clipper over to Victoria for a day trip. 
Then the TRAIN  from Seattle to Vancouver (Rosedale on Robson) for a few days, before flying home..to Toronto


----------



## hellolani (May 9, 2012)

*harbour air for vancouver dt to victoria dt*

They post last minute discount flights for weekend departures every Thursday at 5pm for that weekend.  Flights as low as $45 one way, may be cheaper and definitely faster than pacific coach.


----------



## bellesgirl (May 10, 2012)

We are going from Vancouver airport to Nanoose Bay on Vancouver Island.  Then we are going back to downtown Vancouver.  I was not aware of this bus option.  Should we rent a car from downtown Victoria and return it there?  We were planning on renting it at Vancouver airport but then we are paying to ferry it back and forth.  We won't need the car once we return to Vancouver.


----------



## sue1947 (May 10, 2012)

bellesgirl said:


> We are going from Vancouver airport to Nanoose Bay on Vancouver Island.  Then we are going back to downtown Vancouver.  I was not aware of this bus option.  Should we rent a car from downtown Victoria and return it there?  We were planning on renting it at Vancouver airport but then we are paying to ferry it back and forth.  We won't need the car once we return to Vancouver.



There's another thread that talked about getting to Nanaimo without a car, I'll see if I can find it.

Victoria is not on the way to Nanoose Bay.  The latter is NW of the airport while Victoria is SW.  2 different ferry routes.  It makes a lot of sense for Victoria where you don't necessarily need a car.  For Nanoose Bay, not so much.  I'd rent a car at the airport.

Sue


----------



## travel maniac (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for your help 





aptiva said:


> On a tight time frame== from  Seattle (Camlin) we took the Clipper over to Victoria for a day trip.
> Then the TRAIN  from Seattle to Vancouver (Rosedale on Robson) for a few days, before flying home..to Toronto


----------



## travel maniac (May 15, 2012)

hellolani said:


> They post last minute discount flights for weekend departures every Thursday at 5pm for that weekend.  Flights as low as $45 one way, may be cheaper and definitely faster than pacific coach.



Thanks - this is certainly an option we'll look into.  I love TUGGERS!


----------



## gnorth16 (May 17, 2012)

I took a float plane from Nanaimo to Vancouver and back.  The flight and view was incredible.  I believe it was harbour air.  You could then rent right out of Nanaimo to Nanoose Bay.  For the extra cost compared to the ferry, it was worth it!

Nanoose Bay is on my radar for a solo trip....sans kids and wife!  Golf, reading and sleeping!  They have dates in RCI all the way out to Jan. 2014!!!


----------

